# VHI long term stay. Is 6 mths (180 days) based on the calendar year or rolling year?



## RPC757 (14 Jun 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone answer the following for me?

Father is a long time member of VHI. Had a long stay in hospital (private section) from about september last year until his 6months were up when he was then placed on a public ward for about 4-5 weeks before discharge. 

His old problem has resurfaced and his G.P is looking to admit him again. Does the clock restart for 6 months entitlement under his VHI care?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## michaelm (14 Jun 2013)

AFAIK the 6 months (180 days) is based on the calendar year.  So it would have reset to 0 on the 1st of January . . so he probably shouldn't have had to move to the public ward for those 4-5 weeks . . but the upshot is that he probably has 120 days still available to him re Private beds for the rest of this year.


----------

